# How to know I'm being throttled and best way to fix it?



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I sometimes get pretty bad 3g connections at my house. Seemingly, or maybe its just I tend to notice it more, it seems to happen towards bill time. So I wonder If I'm being throttled or not. I know there is somewhere I can check on the phone right? on of the system files or something?

Also if I was being throttled or just wanted to try and boost my 3G if possible whats the best thing to use?


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

everyone is throttled at first. download prop modder by n00bwares and turn on 3G unthrottle. If its faster than before than you were throttled


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're on the d2g, then I can assume you're on Verizon, which means you're only throttled if you're a bandwidth hog (like using torrents or streaming movies 10+ hours a day). VZW doesn't throttle over the 2gb cap like T Mobile does, so you likely just have shit reception in your home like many do. Unless you're close to a tower, most well-insulated homes will block signals. So will older apartments and if you're in trees like we are in Seattle.

@kev: what mod would that be in build prop tweaks in RTB? 
*edit* nevermind... I'm on Liquid rom right now and it's in settings. Weird though, when I applied the hack, it killed my cdma connection.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

I use propmodder as well, and it makes a huge difference with my connection. There's some other really useful tweaks in there as well. Just make sure you're rooted.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2804-app-free-propmodder-by-n00bware-updated-11211/


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Weird. I wonder why it killed my data connection...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Love propmodder. I've been using it for a while now. I'm what you'd call a data hog (I don't have wifi and go thru a ton of data each month). Propmodder keeps my speeds fairly consistent


----------

